# Steinhatchee boat size



## suchesbowhunter (May 22, 2012)

Newer to Steinhatchee fishing and I need some guidance.  Will a 18 ft bass boat be ok fishing the flats?  Are we gonna get beat to death comeing ot of the river?  Any help would be appreciated   Thanks.


----------



## 4HAND (May 22, 2012)

Depends on the wind on any given day.


----------



## biggabuck (May 22, 2012)

Not if the weather is right? mainly the wind i took a 21 ft stratos bay boat 30 mile out back in march. but got run back to shore 2 week ago in a 22 ft cc all because of the weather. check the weather and then check in one more time then while you are on your way out check again!! Trust me   you can catch alot of fish from marker 18 to 22 and thats not to far out. i bet you wont be the only 18 ft boat you see when you go...  Good luck...  and oh yea check the weather!!!


----------



## grouper throat (May 22, 2012)

Should be okay on most days. Keep the bow up when the bigger boats come by in the channel though. We ran a 14' and 18' flats boats with low sides out of there alot at one time.


----------



## jams97ls (May 22, 2012)

You will be fine. I used to fish there in a 15'6" Riverhawk with no problems except for the rocks on the flats, but that is a different story.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 22, 2012)

I would not take a bass boat, seen to many get in trouble on the salt. Yeah, chances are you will be fine, unless that freak thunder storm comes up. But stay close enough in and you can walk back.


----------



## suchesbowhunter (May 22, 2012)

Thanks yall!


----------



## fishdog (May 23, 2012)

We are headed down next week to fish the flats. I have fished there in John boat and they did fine....if the weather is bad no boat is big enough!


----------



## biggabuck (May 23, 2012)

Aint that the truth!!!!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 24, 2012)

fishdog said:


> We are headed down next week to fish the flats. I have fished there in John boat and they did fine....if the weather is bad no boat is big enough!



I totally disagree with that statement. I'll take my boat out in 3 or 4's, and you take the jon boat.


----------

